

3d printer could turn space station into machine shop - anigbrowl
http://www.cemag.us/news/2014/09/3-d-printer-could-turn-space-station-machine-shop

======
ErikRogneby
I would think some aspects of 3d printing would work better in space? Less
worry about sagging without support structures, etc...

